# Bush, GOP Labeled 'Thieves' Who 'Need to be Locked Up'



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

The only thing missing in this article is some nut-bag comment from Howard Dean. I hope these folks keep up their banter.... it will surely help to propel another republican into the presidency. :thumb:

Here is an interesting link to a report showing who is committing a majority of the voter fraud in this country.... http://www.ac4vr.com/reports/072005/default.html

*Bush, GOP Labeled 'Thieves' Who 'Need to be Locked Up'*
Marc Morano
Senior Staff Writer

Atlanta (CNSNews.com) - A featured speaker at Saturday's civil rights march in Atlanta said the Bush administration and Republican Party leaders are "thieves" who "need to be locked up" for stealing the past two presidential elections and presiding over federal budget deficits and the war in Iraq.

"They all need to be locked up because they are all criminals and they are all thieves," said Judge Greg Mathis, the star of the syndicated television program "The Judge Mathis Show."

Mathis made his remarks to an enthusiastic crowd assembled in Atlanta to commemorate the 40th anniversary of the Voting Rights Act of 1965. Participants are launching a two-year campaign to extend and strengthen key aspects of the act when it expires in 2007.

"It is indeed criminal to steal an election and within two years run up a federal deficit of half-a-trillion dollars, send our young people over to Iraq to die for an unjust war. What they are doing is criminal," Mathis said to loud cheers.

The march was sponsored by the Rainbow/PUSH Coalition and included leaders from the National Urban League, The Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the NAACP, and the AFL-CIO.

Entertainer/activist Harry Belafonte also used charged rhetoric during the march when he referred to black members of the Bush administration as "black tyrants."

Mathis, whose speech drew the largest and most raucous reception from the crowd, also chastised the Supreme Court for its role in the 2000 presidential recount.

"[The] Supreme Court was an accomplice to the biggest election crime in history in 2000. And I call it a crime because indeed that is exactly what it was," he said to applause.

The Bush administration was equated with past policies of slavery and segregation and labeled "the enemy of our (black America's) progress" by Mathis.

"They shot and missed when they enslaved, segregated and oppressed our people. They shot and missed when they stole the past two presidential elections. They shot and missed when they denied our right to vote," Mathis said.

An extension and strengthening of the Voting Rights Act of 1965 is imperative to ensure black Americans the right to vote, according to Mathis. "The enemy of democracy continues to attack voting rights here, while they try to fight for democracy in Iraq," he said.

'Intimidation and discrepancies'Democratic House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi of California appeared at the march and noted that minorities may not have had full voting rights in the last two presidential elections.

"Some changes have to be made so we don't have a repeat of 2000 and 2004 where there was intimidation and discrepancies at the polls," Pelosi told Cybercast News Service during the voting rights march.

"In the state of Ohio, where they had fewer voting booths and long lines in minority neighborhoods and no lines and many voting booths in white neighborhoods, that the balance is not what it should have been," she added.

U.S. Rep. Barbara Lee (D-Calif.) echoed the accusation of many at the march that Bush was an illegitimate president.

"The last two elections were stolen. They were stolen and so we will not rest until we reclaim our democracy and this is what today is all about," Lee told the crowd gathered.

Lee also called the war in Iraq "unnecessary, immoral and illegal" and added "our nation was lied to in order to justify this invasion and occupation."

Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA) made it clear who the marchers were directing their anger at on Saturday.

"We are here to take on President Bush, [Vice President] Dick Cheney. We are here to take on [House Majority Leader] Tom DeLay. We are here to take on the new appointee to the Supreme Court, John Roberts," Waters said from the podium to cheers from the crowd.

'Cause Mother Earth so much pain'

Musician Stevie Wonder addressed the marchers demanding that the Voting Rights Act be extended and strengthened.

"Having to demand that we have a bill that will guarantee the voting rights of all American citizens forever is ridiculous," Wonder said. He also read the lyrics of an upcoming song to be released in September.

"At this time we have a choice to make. Father God is watching while we cause Mother Earth so much pain. It's such a shame. Not enough money for the young, the old, the poor, but for war there is always more," Wonder said.

The Bush administration was also targeted by Rep. Charles Rangel (D-N.Y.), who declared that the president's "record against human rights, civil rights, economic rights, is absolutely terrible."

Rep. John Conyers (D-Mich.) said America was being ruled by the "Bush mentality," where "crony capitalism" was supreme.

Jesse Jackson said the Voting Rights Act extension is critical because "the same old enemies of civil rights and voting rights will always keep up their ugly activities.

"Race baiters and discriminators may go underground, but they never move out of town," Jackson said.

The organizers of Saturday's march want to strengthen and preserve Section 5 of the Voting Rights Act, which maintains that states with a discriminatory past must submit all changes in voting procedures to the U.S. Department of Justice for approval in order to ensure the changes do not have racially discriminatory effects or purposes.

While the Bush administration and House Judiciary Committee Chairman James Sensenbrenner (R-Wis.) have indicated that they would support full reauthorization of the Voting Rights Act provisions in 2007, the organizers of Saturday's march believe they must begin acting now to ensure their goals.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Another typical emotional load of accusations and BS with no facts behind it. uke:

By the way, the Earth is NOT you mother. :wink:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Shu said:


> Another typical emotional load of accusations and BS with no facts behind it. uke:
> 
> By the way, the Earth is NOT you mother. :wink:


Careful! Morgan Q.E. Wolf Slannery might be lurking out there somewhere! :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> "It is indeed criminal to steal an election and within two years run up a federal deficit of half-a-trillion dollars, send our young people over to Iraq to die for an unjust war. What they are doing is criminal," Mathis said to loud cheers.


Immoral, yes. Criminal, no.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The people that keep saying he stole the election are just sore loosers. The liberals (far left) nearly worship the supreme court, but the minute things don't go their way they say it was fixed. Sort of like the "conservative media".

I also don't think it is immoral to defend our nation. How fast we forget 9/11. For those that don't think our buddy Sadam was involved, take off the blindfolds. We acted on the intelligence we had, that had been blinded by previous administrations.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Careful! Morgan Q.E. Wolf Slannery might be lurking out there somewhere! :beer:[/quote]

Yeah, she might be. I'd better put my helmet on. Ha Ha ...... Good luck!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> I also don't think it is immoral to defend our nation. How fast we forget 9/11. For those that don't think our buddy Sadam was involved, take off the blindfolds. We acted on the intelligence we had, that had been blinded by previous administrations.


Plainsman: I respect your views and value your opinion. However, even Donald Rumsfeld has admitted that the Bush administration can't find a link between Saddam and the events on 9/11. Therefore, I will argue that invading Iraq was "defending our nation". We both know that Iraq has nothing to do with 9/11, so let's not portray it as such.

The war in Iraq outsted a nasty dictator, but it had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. However, the Bush administration has done an excellent job of diverting public perception from social security, medical costs, and other domestic policy issues by convincing them that Saddam and Osama are the same person.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Big Daddy says


> We both know that Iraq has nothing to do with 9/11,


Neither you nor we know anything of the sort.

They couldn't prove OJ Simpson killed his wife.......

"Nothing to do", and PROVEN to be directly involved are along way apart. Al qaeda was supported by Saddam monetarily, met with key officials of Saddams regime and that is fact. Just because we can't prove that he was directly involved with the 911 attack does by no means prove he wasn't.

And you libs love to claim that 9/11 was the reason we attacked Iraq lovingly ignoring that little old UN resolution......how simplistic.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy

I too feel like Bobm, we can't prove it, but the truth is we don't know. With that all aside I still think we should have taken him out. We should have done it in the first Gulf War. Just when things are going our way the ultraliberal cry fowl. I heard a liberal acquaintance say "he has learned his lesson he will never be a problem again". I said "if we don't take him out now he will be a pain for the next 20 years". She replied that I was just a war monger.

Eighteen separate UN gutless resolutions followed with no consequences. That just didn't embolden Sadam, it emboldened all the would be terrorists. If Sadam can get away with defying the UN, and America will do nothing without UN approval then they thought they could get away with anything.

We do know he was paying the families of suicide bombers in Israel. All these things had a great destabilization affect in the middle east. Leave it alone, and the problem would only become worse with each successive year. Hitting Iraq was the right thing to do, WMD's, direct connection to 9/11 or not. Resolutions from the UN mean nothing if there are no teeth in them.

This was not an immoral war. Even a kind dog will bite if you keep poking him with a stick. I wanted to bite him a long time ago.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Plainsman.... I agree with you. We went into Iraq for a number of reasons.... WMDs, Iraq's continued nose thumbing towards the UN resolutions etc... etc... Based on what happened on 9/11, how could we _not_ act against Iraq? If Iraq _did_ have WMDs and sold them to the terrorist organizations to use against us and the western world, how could we not do anything? The big picture here is to make sure something like 9/11 doesn't happen again... If the decision to go to war was based on trying to prevent another event like that, I am satisfied by it.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

The label was good, indeed. Republicans will loose next elections anyway. Terrorists help it to happen. We need a thinking administration, not robots for pleasing fat cats. You see, Iraq became the best training camp and a breeding ground for international terrorism. This is becaue of ineptitude of Bush and his administration.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

There is one thing for sure, nut jobs such as your self keep pushing more people to the right. Please keep ranting it will only solidify and add to the Republican base.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> The label was good, indeed. Republicans will loose next elections anyway. Terrorists help it to happen. We need a thinking administration, not robots for pleasing fat cats. You see, Iraq became the best training camp and a breeding ground for international terrorism. This is becaue of ineptitude of Bush and his administration.


On the republicans losing the next election I believe that the Dems are hoping and praying they will win the next election, however, I doubt it will happen, if they keep wheeling out Howard Dean they will lose more seats to the GOP. The Dems stand for nothing but fear mongering, they don't have a message that is popular with the voters.


----------

